# before and after



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

i saw this on another site i thought it was pretty cool.. post up some b4 and afters

jake at 11 weeks









jake 1.5 years









darla round 8 weeks









darla 6 mo.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Ellis at 6weeks. He was still at the rescue at this time.








At about 2 1/2 months










Ellis at 10 months


----------



## age83 (Jun 5, 2009)

Taego at 10 weeks old










Now at 6 months old


----------



## PitBullSwagga (Jun 1, 2009)

thats so cool, wish i had gotten Tyson as a pup...


----------



## age83 (Jun 5, 2009)

Yea its cool wondering how they'll turn out as they grow up and watching them grow up over night.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

moose at 1 month old








moose at 4 months


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

here is baby Capri at 12 weeks...









here is Capri at 5 1/2 months


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

River @ 3 weeks








River now @ alomost 5 mo.








Blaze @ 6 weeks








Blaze @ 1yr








Chaos @ 8 weeks








Chaos @ almost 4 mo.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

kolby about 3/4 mths.









Kolby at about 6-ish mths









Kolby at about a year.


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

melrosdog said:


> ]


You should put this picture in the "funny things on your dogs head" contest!!!


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

StaffyMama said:


> You should put this picture in the "funny things on your dogs head" contest!!!


yes i agree!


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Good idea, I'll do that.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

wow i loooove blaze he's gorgeous! SO IS EVERYONE ELSE'S PUPS.
i gotta go search out some pics haha. i shall be back!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Bear!
at 6 weeks








at 1 1/2 years









Belle!
at 10 weeks








at 1 year









Rudi!
at 5 weeks








at 4 1/2 months









bahaha enjoy


----------



## wrxnefx (May 2, 2009)

Before...9 weeks

















After...19 weeks


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

*Loki @ 8 weeks*









*Loki @ 1 year*









*Loki @ 2 years*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Dumae @ 5 Months








Dumae at 3 1/2 Yrs








Slim @ 4 Months








Slim @ 9 Months








Slim @ 1 1/2 Yrs








Bumble Bee @ 6 Days Old








Bumble Bee @ 6 Months








Lil Mom @ 6 Days Old








Lil Mom @ 6 Months








Francis @ 8 Weeks
















Francis @ 1 Yr


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

nice looking dogs..........nice to see how they started off as pups


----------



## Rampage_Cara (May 23, 2009)

Cara at 3 months









Cara at 6 Months









Rampage at 2 months

















Both of them today!


----------



## Mara (Feb 19, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> Belle!
> at 10 weeks
> 
> 
> ...


wow Belle looks so much like my pup..and I actually just ordered that same Stillwater collar..color and everything hah


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Maile at 10 weeks.









Maile at 10 months


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

OHHHHH I LOVE MAILLLEEEE she's so gorgeous!! and mara, the collar is THE BEST. and belle was my little baby. ooohhh my little baby. love her.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> OHHHHH I LOVE MAILLLEEEE she's so gorgeous!!


Thank you!!!  :hug:


----------



## Naustroms (May 14, 2009)

2days









no more than 8 or 9 days









6weeks









4.5 months


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

my boy at 2 months old









my boy at 3 months old









my boy at 11 months


----------

